# Fisher plow frame gm1500 vs gm 2500



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

Im looking to put a fisher plow on my 2010 gmc sierra 1500 and its lifted. I can get a good deal on a 2500 plow frame and found some on the 1500 frames. What i was wondering is how much different are the frames from the 1500 vs 2500? Is it the width or the mounts sit lower or what? Im trying to avoid building drop brackets for the 1500 frame unless someone has already built them. Any insight would be great.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

HDplowguy;1914810 said:


> Im looking to put a fisher plow on my 2010 gmc sierra 1500 and its lifted. I can get a good deal on a 2500 plow frame and found some on the 1500 frames. What i was wondering is how much different are the frames from the 1500 vs 2500? Is it the width or the mounts sit lower or what? Im trying to avoid building drop brackets for the 1500 frame unless someone has already built them. Any insight would be great.


It wont work, totally different frame. You need 7182 push plates


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

unhcp;1914898 said:


> It wont work, totally different frame. You need 7182 push plates


I know. My trucks lifted 9inches thats why i asked trying to avoid making drop downs


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

HDplowguy;1914913 said:


> I know. My trucks lifted 9inches thats why i asked trying to avoid making drop downs


Try it , you can adjust the plow but it might not be the right attack angle


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

unhcp;1915003 said:


> Try it , you can adjust the plow but it might not be the right attack angle


Thats what I'm trying to avoid would prefer the plow sit properly


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Buying the frame for a 2500 will be of no help. Just because it's for a 2500 doesn't mean it sits lower. You will not find pre-made drop brackets because no one makes them because there is no market.

Your only options are to modify the proper frame or buy another truck. Overcoming 9inches has been done but why.

Are you trying to plow your driveway or actually work this truck?


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

kolwnmstr;1915587 said:


> Buying the frame for a 2500 will be of no help. Just because it's for a 2500 doesn't mean it sits lower. You will not find pre-made drop brackets because no one makes them because there is no market.
> 
> Your only options are to modify the proper frame or buy another truck. Overcoming 9inches has been done but why.
> 
> Are you trying to plow your driveway or actually work this truck?


I have 6 driveways that i do within a two mile span of where i live. I've been using a 4x4 wheeler for the last three years but some of the driveways are 200 yards long I'd estimate. And using the wheeler takes a bit of time. Ex special with deep snow.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

You can easily modify the a frame and drill the holes higher up. Leave the push plates alone. If you want I can send you pictures of my a frame.


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

gtmustang00;1915917 said:


> You can easily modify the a frame and drill the holes higher up. Leave the push plates alone. If you want I can send you pictures of my a frame.


If you could send pics that would be great!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Please excuse the dirtyness of the plows. I am slacking!


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

gtmustang00;1921657 said:


> Please excuse the dirtyness of the plows. I am slacking!


moving them holes wont effect the structure of the plow frame?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hasn't affected mine in 5 years. The v plow frame could have been made a little stronger, was a new guy who made it but so far so good.


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

so from what i see in your photo. the extensions are welded on. never thought of that. do you know the length of your extension by any chance?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

As in how high up the hole I am using is? It will be different on your truck. If you do the math right (I clearly didn't the first time around), you can figure it out.


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

the bracket that got welded on. from the spot of weld to the top how long is it. just curious.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can measure tomorrow but I believe 12". You can make it any size for whatever height lift you have. Put the headgear on the truck (separate from A-frame), and bring the a frame to where it will be level, measure where the holes need to be.


----------



## HDplowguy (Oct 1, 2010)

alright ill give it a shot when i get this frame. i appreciate all your help. ill keep you posted!


----------

